# Exploding broadhead tips



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Anyone hear of these? Someone at the sport shop mentioned a youtube video. Do they work and has anyone had any success with them? They sound cool!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

A.M. General said:


> Anyone hear of these? Someone at the sport shop mentioned a youtube video. Do they work and has anyone had any success with them? They sound cool!


I think that was Rambo...


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Sounds kinda stupid to me.....

I would also bet that it is highly illegal; on page 33 of the hunting guide, it says "it is illegal to use snares, traps, cages, nets, ........smoke, gas, *explosives*,ferrets, weasels......."

A little farther down the page, it states: "use cartridges containing tracer or _explosive_ bullets."

I would imagine that same thinking would apply to broadheads.

IMHO, just giving more ammunition to the antis to use against us.....


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

A.M. General said:


> Anyone hear of these? Someone at the sport shop mentioned a youtube video. Do they work and has anyone had any success with them? They sound cool!


Is this what you're talking about:


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Thats it! I don't know what i'd use them for but I want to try them!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is wild, I would guess as stated they are outlawed in Michigan. But i would like to play with a few


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Want


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

I was in a shop last week that brought some back from the ATA show. Not for me. I hunt with a bow for a reason.


----------

